# Bestimmt DHCP Server Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit?



## axn (22. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

doofe Frage vielleicht, aber ich hab keinen Schimmer. Wie ist das in einem Netzwerk wenn schnellere und langsamere Geräte zusammen kommen? Wird immer nach dem langsamsten Gerät getaktet? In einem Netz bildet ein Handelsüblicher WLAN Router den DHCP-Server. Können sich jetzt 2 Clients (vielleicht sogar über eine GigaBit Leitung inklusive GigaBit-Switch) Daten schneller schicken oder huschen die Pakete immer durch den Router? 

mfg

axn


----------



## port29 (22. November 2008)

Es kommt immer darauf an, wie das Netzwerk aufgebaut ist. Wenn sich die beiden Rechner im gleichen Subnetz befinden, dann werden die untereinander kommunizieren. Wenn die aber in unterschiedlichen Subnetzen sind, dann werden die Pakete eben über den Router geroutet. 

Gleiches Subnetz: Eine IP ist so aufgebaut AAA.BBB.CCC.DDD. Wenn ABC bei den beiden Rechnern gleich sind, dann sind die Rechner im gleichen Subnetz.

Übrigens: Auch im Gigabit Netzwerk sind volle Geschwindigkeiten recht selten anzutreffen. Das liegt hauptsächlich an der Hardware. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mich mit dem Thema ausführlich beschäftigt. Wenn ich unter Windows eine Datei kopiert habe, dann bin ich auf Geschwindigkeiten von mehr als 13-20MB/s nicht gekommen. Bei einem Benchmark Test kam ich auf maximal 32MB/s.

Nachdem ich meine Netzwerkhardware optimiert habe (Intel PRO/1000 PT Server Netzwerkkarten und ein HP 1800er Switch, Cat 7 Kabel) komme ich im Benchmark momentan 100-110MB/s. Und mehr kann man nicht erwarten.

Die Gigabit Hardware, die in vielen Rechnern verbaut ist, ist Müll. Deshalb wundere dich nicht, wenn du keine Performance hast.


----------



## axn (22. November 2008)

Danke dir.


----------

